# MM-Dual Ear PSM Pro Series Dual Earset Microphone



## jtvd (Oct 13, 2010)

I recently came across the MM audio Dual Ear headset mics online and I'm wondering if anyone has personal experience with either these or other MM audio headsets. I did come across one great review on here but I'm wondering if anyone else has used them. They seem too good to be true. 


This is the product in question: MM Audio - The Next Generation of Pro Audio Equipment


----------



## jonliles (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 8 of them.The work very well. They claim to be as good as the Countrymans - I've not been able to discern the difference. The only drawback is the cable is not field replaceable like the Countrymans - but that is a $200 tradeoff I am willing to live with. Incidently, these have been through more than 30 performances. I did have to repair one connector (damaged caused by a small child playing with his wireless pack). They get stuck in a zip top bag and forgotten about until the next performance.


----------



## mbenonis (Oct 14, 2010)

Do another search...I've heard they're not all they're cracked up to be. Especially in the reliability department...


----------



## MisterTim (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/18734-microphone-madness-mics.html


> They claim to be as good as the Countrymans - I've not been able to discern the difference.


Do you also have Countryman E6s to compare to? Go listen again. There's a very discernable difference, if not a particularly bad or dealbreaking one.


----------



## jtvd (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you. Based on your reply I am assuming you have done the side-by-side? I work at a private high school and we have 16 Audio Technica 4000 series units with 8 countryman E6 headsets and 8 Audio Technica Lavs we use as hair-mics or guide them over the ear and tape them high on the cheek. The lavs we use are all black and I was just seeing if there was any cheaper alternative to the Countryman headsets. 




MisterTim said:


> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/18734-microphone-madness-mics.html
> 
> 
> Do you also have Countryman E6s to compare to? Go listen again. There's a very discernable difference, if not a particularly bad or dealbreaking one.


----------



## MisterTim (Oct 15, 2010)

jtvd said:


> Thank you. Based on your reply I am assuming you have done the side-by-side? I work at a private high school and we have 16 Audio Technica 4000 series units with 8 countryman E6 headsets and 8 Audio Technica Lavs we use as hair-mics or guide them over the ear and tape them high on the cheek. The lavs we use are all black and I was just seeing if there was any cheaper alternative to the Countryman headsets.



There are cheaper alternatives in between E6s and MM-PSMs. (such as the Samson SE50)

Yes I've done the side by side, but audio quality isn't really the reason I'd buy an E6 over an MM-PSM, at least not for high school. Longevity is a big factor though. 

I shan't repeat myself; I explain all my experiences in the other thread. If budget is your most important factor, then MM-PSM's aren't going to kill you. Just know that they do definitely have a partial 'too good to be true' factor.


----------



## museav (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't forget that in practical use all the other elements of your space and your sound system and it's operation may impact any differences in sound quality. In a recent workshop we were all reminded of how much a poor acoustical environment and high ambient noise levels can hide both a myriad of deficiencies in and many of the subtleties of any equipment.


----------



## jkowtko (Oct 15, 2010)

I second Brad's advice -- unless you have a very high end sound system and a production with a high quality vocal numbers and a low noise floor, there is a good chance that you will not hear the difference in mics over all of the other factors at play. Just basic mic placement on the cheek vs forehead makes a world of difference in sound that I'll bet most mics won't be able to overcome.

Fyi I use B3s for theatrical mounting, and we have a few E6i's for band shows, but I also bought a bunch of Tom-Audio HS2200 mics -- very cheap in both price and construction quality -- and with a band playing onstage I could not hear the difference between these and the E6i (even A/B'ed over solo headphones) ...


----------



## metti (Oct 18, 2010)

jkowtko said:


> Fyi I use B3s for theatrical mounting,.


 
I tend to use B3s, B6s, 4060s, and MKE2s for theatre work since I like to try and hide mics which is obviously pretty much impossible with E6i's and their equivalents. Anyway, has anybody tried the MM-PSM-L mics versus one of the more accepted sub-miniature lavs. At that price I would be interested to try them in place of B3s if they are any good.


----------



## PWSearcey (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a suggestion of another less-expensive over-ear miniboom mic that will come close the the countyman E6? I need to purchase 23 of them for an AT 4000 series system for a high school production of Les Mis.
-PWSearcey


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Other than the wimpy ear loop (I understand one can request a stiffer one) I have no complaints with the MM omnis as compared to E6 omnis. (I've never compared them, but never had more trouble getting the sound I want from one to another.)


----------

